# What is the Best Way to Take Weed on a Domestic Flight in U.S.?



## cindysid (May 18, 2011)

With the new TSA rules, I was wondering what my options were for carrying weed on a domestic flight. I will be carrying a small amount. 1/4 oz. or less. Will body scan detect weed in vagina? Could it be disguised as a tampon maybe? Other ideas? Anyone with recent experience??


----------



## hiddenidentity (May 18, 2011)

Put it into 2 balloons so its nice and soft on the outside, tie a string to the end of the balloon, and put it in. You can use the string to pull it out later, and there is no way they can spot it inside you.


----------



## ifoundnemo (May 18, 2011)

if you're checking bags, theres 2 options that i heard both work.

1- twist up your deodorant all the way, put it in a nice smellproof bag and twist the deodorant back down.. then if ur bag gets searched they smell the deodorant when they open it up and not weed.

2- same concept but double zipblock bag ur weed and do it with a shampoo bottle, and put shampoo back in.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2011)

all for a 1/4th? dont go thru with the hassle just pick some up where you are going.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 18, 2011)

is it really feasable to do those ^^


----------



## 420forever1289 (May 18, 2011)

i went to florida from mn with my dugout in my laptop case...i had forgotten it was there.... the ppl at the metal detectors even looked through it cuz i didnt set it up right....but it made it just fine both ways...


----------



## 420forever1289 (May 18, 2011)

and they dont scan it if its on u....just stay away from the dogs.....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 20, 2011)

I just make hash when I fly somewhere. I usually just wrap a quarter in plastic wrap about 20 times and the girlfriend and I stick one in our 5th or coin pockets. If i want to bring weed I get a pair of underwear that are a bit to small bag up my stash tape it to the underwear and jam it between my cheeks in the bathroom just before security and take it out just past security. Dont give them a reason to look at you, I only wear jeans and a t-shirt going through and no more than 1 carry on bag that I properly packed, dont forget to take anything metal off just in case it sets off the detector (if it hasn't gone through before don't do it this time)! I also prefer to go through when there is a line of people.


----------



## Cali chronic (May 20, 2011)

*all for a 1/4th? dont go thru with the hassle just pick some up where you are going.

But the hassle if you don't know anyone or worse yet a U/c cop... i use my cigar case and remove the middle of a few cheap cigars repack and slip back into sullifane. tobacco on both ends and chronic in the middle. Just fluff it like tobacco is. Or roll a few up and leave them in your shirt pocket. cargo pants at the bottom laying flat. Never noticed. They are looking for bombs and weapons not a doobie.
*


----------



## BendBrewer (May 20, 2011)

I remember the first time I got on a plane after all that shit went down on 9-11. Had just driven myself to the airport and of course blazed a couple of bowls on the drive. At the airport I simply opened up my checked luggage and tossed the weed and pipe on top and zipped it up. I checked in and the agent told me to take my bags "over there" for inspection. I go "over there" and here is a guy going through every piece of clothing in a person's bag in front of me. "Holy Shit!"

I got out of line and went to the bathroom. Ended up crotching the weed and tossing the pipe before going back "over there".

Have traveled a lot since then and I don't like to have it on me. I normally double bag or food seal it and stuff it into parts of my luggage that you wouldn't think to look. Behind some of the plastic or whatever material the frame is made out of for example.

I got lazy one year flying back from some shows in CA and just put what I had left inside a box of aspirin, inside a dock kit inside my luggage. Didn't do anything about the smell. When I got home, the weed was gone. No note or nothing. Just gone.


----------



## sully (May 20, 2011)

have a friend who has one of them simple little rolling machines and buys papers that look like cigarette papers (white with the brown filter look on bottom) rolls it up to the same size as a cig, sticks it in amongst a pack of smokes, buys an extra pack or two to add to the illusion and has had virtually no probs whatsoever


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 21, 2011)

Swallow with fishing wire tied to your tooth


----------



## Doobius1 (May 21, 2011)

Dammit I wish I had a vagina sometimes.


----------



## albone (May 21, 2011)

i have a friend in the tsa and he says to put it in your butt cheeks. but i think the best way is to mail it to yourself. especially if you are staying at a hotel red label it to your self and when you check in they will have your stash waiting for you


----------



## itcanhappen (May 21, 2011)

is it really worth getting arrested for a 1/4? make some cookies and bring them with you.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 24, 2011)

baker's innocuous ftw!

HASH>


----------



## carnage11 (May 24, 2011)

Take one of those 3-wick scented candles. The big ones. Hollow out the bottom inside, but save some of the wax. Shove your bag inside the hollow candle and then melt wax back to the bottom. Wrap it like a birthday gift. Voila! You can stash up to a 1/2 lb this way.


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 24, 2011)

here's an idea....

why not simply close the thread and issue infractions cause you all are trying to advise a user how to break/bypass federal law?
pay never mind to site rules i guess, huh?

it's like you all WANT to get in trouble or something.....yeesh
where the devil are those sunshine and rainbow fancy new mods anyways?


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 24, 2011)

There's been tns of these threads. I can't imagine going anywhere for a long period of time without a lil herb to get me by. Sometimes it wasn't the wisest but I did it non the less. For peace of mind, I lways have it on me. Just a little bit nothing that would bring a lot of suspicion. I'm not a smuggler and buying weed out of town is usually not an option but wat's a vacation when you just want to get high the whole time?


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 25, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> break/bypass federal law?


 On an international cannabis grow forum? Really?

OTOH, maybe he's just trying to get TSA to flag his ASS cuz he's ASKING FOR IT?


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 25, 2011)

yes, really.
air travel is serious business you know...

may i also add, smuggling (and it IS smuggling) has no place in our fine* grow* forum.... 
given this is a legal board, it seems somehow....improper....to suggest to the user to IGNORE the law and obvious consequences...wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 25, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> yes, really.
> air travel is serious business you know...
> 
> may i also add, smuggling (and it IS smuggling) has no place in our fine* grow* forum....
> given this is a legal board, it seems somehow....improper....to suggest to the user to IGNORE the law and obvious consequences...wouldn't you agree?


Yeah that's good legal advice but it never stopped us from hypothetically talking about it in the past. https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14241132


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 25, 2011)

i feel it's important to actually leave a useful suggestion for OP

TSA regulations actually allow authorized patients to fly with medical cannabis, and can even change planes in states where it's illegal under a narrow set of rules.
the details are ever changing...destination must be a medical marijuana state of course....the rest requires footwork basically

i would call each airport and simply ask them of the requirements.....after making sure both areas actually allow for it.


EDIT:
that link seems busted on my end too.....


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 25, 2011)

A Medical license is only valid in the state it is issued in. I don't see how they could let you travel with it anywhere, then again I may have missed that memo.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (May 25, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> yes, really.
> air travel is serious business you know...
> 
> may i also add, smuggling (and it IS smuggling) has no place in our fine* grow* forum....
> given this is a legal board, it seems somehow....improper....to suggest to the user to IGNORE the law and obvious consequences...wouldn't you agree?


we never told him to do anything....he ask how its done....he was given multiple ways ppl have done it.... ppl even say its not smart and to just wait....but no one gave him the idea or said it was a good one


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 25, 2011)

that's exactly why i would call and ask THEM instead of random strangers on the net....

o__O

they still have payphones out there...you can't fool me.....

TSA officials usually say that state laws supersede what the agency would do in the aviation sector, and it would be up to local law enforcement officials to determine their course of action "based on whatever the person was trying to bring on board an aircraft." 

take this cat....he wandered by just fine....
[video=youtube;uBoSTjnpG64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBoSTjnpG64[/video]

non-smoking section to boot....maybe he's a genie or something...idk


----------



## Cali chronic (May 25, 2011)

That video looks like a stoner made it.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 5, 2011)

lol, why is it so funny to me when people get on here talking about NOT breaking the law? they act like they NEVER smoked any bud until it became legal in a few states......i mean really guys.....who do you think you are fooling? You were out doing the same thing everybody else is and all the sudden your state legalizes medical mj and now you are so much better than everyone else. LOL. and the funny thing is while you are talking about obeying the law, NO MATTER WHAT STATE YOU LIVE IN, IT IS STILL A VIOLATION OF FEDERAL LAW......YOU ARE STILL BREAKING THE LAW


----------



## mmisthefinest (Jun 5, 2011)

lol ive been to jail and smuggled drugs in. buff it which is shove it in ur ass lmfao. it wont fall out and u dont feel it fits right no homo. wrap the amount off weed in a glove thumb tie it. lub it up...hahahha and shove it in ull feel it suck up. dont worrie just go to a toliet and shit it out but nothin will come out except for the drugs. 100% undetectable police dogs cant even smell it.


----------

